# Ocean Reef Yacht Club and Resort Freeport



## marcmuff (Jul 31, 2015)

Has anyone been to Ocean Reef Yacht Club and Resort Freeport, GRAND BAHAMA lately.  I have read the old reviews  I just booked a 2-bedroom unit for March 2016.


----------



## alfredjb (Aug 16, 2015)

*Ocean Reef - insist on a newer unit*

Insist that they get you into one of the new units - they are very modern, and would make repeat visits a no brainer!

However, we stayed there in January, and while the general environment and staff helped contribute to a decent vacation, the (old) 2-bedroom we stayed in left a lot to be desired. 

As is often the case, they will invite you to attend a presentation, where the main highlight is the new unit you can own... Well, if you want me to seriously consider buying a new unit, perhaps allowing me to test drive would be a much better motivator. Placing me in a shit-hole first, only leaves a bad taste in my mouth! 

A


----------



## travelerwes (Sep 27, 2015)

*Updated Review of Ocean Reef by an owner*

I just posted an updated review about Ocean Reef in Freeport.  We have been owners there since 2006 and have always been impressed by the amount of remodeling and improvement work that is ongoing there.  I would be glad to help with any other questions you might have.  
We also love going to Freeport and Grand Bahama island.  Tripadvisor has a lot of things there, too.      Wes.


----------

